# older rockwell vs newer ridgid TS



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Im looking at 2 table saws right now. An older rockwell 34-440
Rockwell 10" Contractors Table Saw - eBay (item 230531123792 end time Oct-26-10 15:33:32 PDT)
and a newer ridgid ts-2412
Ridgid Table saw TS2412 - eBay (item 230528787924 end time Sep-30-10 18:11:00 PDT)

Which saw would you guys choose and why?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jason

Looks like the Ridgid is for you,*Nashville,*Tn.. is along way to go for a Rockwell table saw.


===========


jaydubya said:


> Im looking at 2 table saws right now. An older rockwell 34-440
> Rockwell 10" Contractors Table Saw - eBay (item 230531123792 end time Oct-26-10 15:33:32 PDT)
> and a newer ridgid ts-2412
> Ridgid Table saw TS2412 - eBay (item 230528787924 end time Sep-30-10 18:11:00 PDT)
> ...


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> HI Jason
> 
> Looks like the Ridgid is for you,*Nashville,*Tn.. is along way to go for a Rockwell table saw.
> 
> ...


My parents live there as well as my friend's son so it would be no big deal to get it back here, but the ridgid is close.....


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> Im looking at 2 table saws right now. An older rockwell 34-440
> Rockwell 10" Contractors Table Saw - eBay (item 230531123792 end time Oct-26-10 15:33:32 PDT)
> and a newer ridgid ts-2412
> Ridgid Table saw TS2412 - eBay (item 230528787924 end time Sep-30-10 18:11:00 PDT)
> ...


Hi Jason:

To my eye they look to be much the same, except one has an enclosed base and the other is open. Both have cast tables with pressed wings. Both have the same fence. The Rigid appears more complete with blade guard and wing supports and appears to be in better condition. I would bet the motor is upgraded as well from the old Rockwell. There's something else. Is the Ridgid a left tilt? That may make a difference when rip cutting angles.

The switch on the ridgid can easily be moved to the left side if you're going to use the saw right handed. You'll want a panic type switch for the Rockwell.

Both appear to be missing the mitre gauge.

Just some observations.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Ron, I'm bettin' that Rockwell has an open base, just a solid skirt in front and back. 

Jason, see, (if you can), if the Ridgid comes with the mobile base, though either way I believe it will be more steady than the Rockwell. I have 2 Ridgid saws, both are newer, and 2 different models, but they are solid, and came with mobile "Herc-u-lift" bases, _*VERY*_ handy. I think you'll be more than happy with the Ridgid.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

ridgid auction ended. I didnt win... not sure if I want to mess with an older saw or save a few bucks for a new saw........


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> ridgid auction ended. I didnt win... not sure if I want to mess with an older saw or save a few bucks for a new saw........


Hi Jason:

I don't know about states-side but here the Ridgid table saws come on sale towards November-December. You might save your pennies and get a new one but watch for the sales and watch for the lifetime guarantee on them. They must be clearly marked on the packaging "lifetime service agreement."

Ridgid doesn't produce anything spectacular. But they produce sound tools that work. You could do a lot worse and a little bit better with other stuff.

Hi Jack:

I've found the same to be true. Many cabinet saws are just contractors with a skirt. You have to go to 12" and larger blades for real upgraded cabinet saws. I also agree the caster lift on the table saw is definitely an asset. My saw spends a great deal of time being shifted around the shop on those casters.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Whatever I end up with it absolutely has to be mobile. my one car garage isnt big enough for a stationary tool


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> Whatever I end up with it absolutely has to be mobile. my one car garage isnt big enough for a stationary tool


Ok, here are my observations of my Ridgid TS3650/60 (I can't remember which.) It is heavy, mine weighs in about 400 lbs. Even with the lifting mechanism you don't want cracks in the floor. Once it is settled, it is rock solid. I used a plastic table saw once, never again. I was cutting a piece of 1/2" chip board and the thing tipped over. Not so with the Ridgid. I ran a piece of 3/4" plywood through, it didn't budge. Controls are handy and I especially like the left tilt blade and being able to move the on-off switch from one side to the other.

The cast iron extensions are a must. They are slotted so you can clamp feather boards and some jigs directly to the extensions. They are also precisely machined to match the table so the working surface appears totally flat. I bet if I took a micrometer to it, I could find some differences but not enough for me to care. I'm working in wood after all.

This thing is a real pain to assemble. However, unlike my bandsaw, no modifications were necessary. Assemble it alone and follow the manual precisely. Check off each step. They are not intuitive and it is easy to miss a step. But, make sure you have some extra muscle available to stand it up. I did mine alone. I stuck some 4x4s under the legs and pushed down. I just kept piling 4x4s until I had it about a foot off the ground. Planted the legs and jammed some 2x4s between them and the wall and pushed her up the rest of the way. Once she was up, she wasn't going anywhere.

The most important aspect of this class of saw is the adjustability. You can lock these things down as precisely as you want. All of the adjustments are there. The mitre slot is your point of reference and everything moves from that. You can adjust the blade to it, the fence to it, and the list goes on. I found the Ridgid precisely aligned right out of the box. No tweaking necessary.

If your shop floor is defect-free, you can setup the saw anywhere. However, I've seen some fellow's shops and flat is a luxury. The stand is particularly loose fitting. But I found that I could "adjust" the stand to compensate for some of the defects in the floor and still keep the table top plumb. 

Just some meanderings.


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Hi Jason: I like those TS but you may want to give a look at the Porter-Cable unit which is really a nice saw for the price & can be purchased at your local Lowes store. Just another way to go. In fact, I am going to purchase this saw in the near future. Hope this helps.....Steve

Shop PORTER-CABLE 10" Cast Iron Stationary Table Saw with Caster Set at Lowes.com


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I would wait just a while longer and get the new Ridgid 4512 for $499 at Home Depot when it comes out later this fall a much better saw than all discussed here so far.TOOL NEWS: Ridgid, Ryobi launch new tools for second half of 2010 | After Hours with the WOOD Gang, and you might want to look into some of these saws a school in Missouri are replacing, GovDeals.com - Government Surplus Auctions


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Im looking at the craftsman 21833 which is supposed to be identical to the r4512. the wife gave the OK to put one on layaway come friday LOL


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> I would wait just a while longer and get the new Ridgid 4512 for $499 at Home Depot when it comes out later this fall a much better saw than all discussed here so far.TOOL NEWS: Ridgid, Ryobi launch new tools for second half of 2010 | After Hours with the WOOD Gang, and you might want to look into some of these saws a school in Missouri are replacing, GovDeals.com - Government Surplus Auctions


There seems to be some issues with the 4512. Consider waiting for a price drop from Ca. $499 to $399 US. Reported to be identical to the Craftsman, including cast iron top with pressed steel wings. A far cry from the recent granite topped models.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> There seems to be some issues with the 4512. Consider waiting for a price drop from Ca. $499 to $399 US. Reported to be identical to the Craftsman, including cast iron top with pressed steel wings. A far cry from the recent granite topped models.


I can get the craftsman for about 430. and if you believe this, i was browsing in Menards today (midwestern home improvement store) and found that their store brand, Masterforce, has a saw identical to the craftsman 21833. costs a little more or less depending on whether the C-man is on sale or not.


----------

